# Chihuahua in pain after rabies shot :(



## davidfitness83 (Nov 6, 2009)

So we got my inlaw's dog vaccinated for rabies and micro-chipped last Saturday at one of those luvmypet events. She was very lethargic for a couple of days, she got better and started being more active and my mother in law took her for a walk yesterday afternoon. Over the night she developed a bump over the injection site, I just wanted to know if this is normal or if there is anything we need to look out for. She was sore the day of the shot and was in pain, and her leg was swollen, but according to them this morning she woke up and she has a large inflamation on the leg. PLease see the pic bellow


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

id take her to the vet, they say they can have allergic reactions sometimes to shots, but i dont think a big bump is okay. idk i wouldnt take any chances


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree, take her to the vet. They do have reactions to the vaccines at time and the reaction to the rabies can be not so good at times. I would have her looked at, especially if it has cropped up after having it done a few days ago.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No, That is NOT normal. Small, dime or quarter sized bumps are somewhat common. But that looks pretty big. Looks like she needs steroids or anti-inflammatory from the vet asap. This dog should NEVER get the rabies vaccine again and it doesn't need it; insist the vet give you an exemption.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely not a normal reaction, and definitely get her to the vet. I agree with flippedstars; it can be limiting in terms of boarding, etc., but if your dog has a reaction to the vaccine that severe I would ask for an exemption. Keep her away from bats, skunks, and Charlie Sheen, and she'll be fine.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

widogmom said:


> Definitely not a normal reaction, and definitely get her to the vet. I agree with flippedstars; it can be limiting in terms of boarding, etc., but if your dog has a reaction to the vaccine that severe I would ask for an exemption. Keep her away from bats, skunks, and Charlie Sheen, and she'll be fine.



HahahahaHahaha


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with all the above comments. Definitely not normal. 

Lol! @ Charlie Sheen!!!


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree, DO NOT give anymore shots to this dog. Both of my chihuahuas had a severe allergic reaction to their shots and I vowed to NEVER give them another one, even the rabies vaccine!

It is ridiculous that the vets give the same amount of the vaccine to a 100 lb dog as they do a tiny chihuahua! When I confronted my vet with this fact he said it is protocol! Protocol my butt! So I told him in till they change the "protocol" my dogs are to never get another shot!

If your worried that they won't be protected get a "titers" test done to see if they are still immune. Vets don't readily share that information but if you ask them it is available for pet owners. It cost a little more than just getting the shots but it is 100% safe and it saves pet owners from unnecessary vaccinations, seeing that pets are over vaccinated as it is!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had two dogs have an reaction to the rabies shot, but nothing as big as that one. I would take it back to be looked at. And with my littlest dog, I refused to let him give her the shot until he agreed to give just half the dose. Twiggy wasn't one of the ones that had a reaction, but I think you really don't think you need to give the same amount to a 2 pound 12 oz dog as a 100 pound dog.


----------

